# F & M Expressions



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

Anyone know how F & M Expressions make their custom Freedom Cotton Soft heat transfers? It seems to me like they may be printed via a weeding opaque transfer paper using a laser printer.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

zionere said:


> Anyone know how F & M Expressions make their custom Freedom Cotton Soft heat transfers? It seems to me like they may be printed via a weeding opaque transfer paper using a laser printer.


they are screen printed....


----------



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

royster13 said:


> they are screen printed....


Then how do they manage not having to charge for amount of colors and screen setup?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

zionere said:


> Then how do they manage not having to charge for amount of colors and screen setup?


they are charging plenty so I suspect those charges are well covered....


----------



## zionere (Dec 22, 2013)

That makes sense. Thanks Royce


----------

